# Occupancy class for a gun show?



## JBI (Jan 13, 2015)

This one came up during a meeting at the office... What is the occupancy classification for a gun show?

Would you consider it an M or an A (A-3)?

Justification for your answers please.


----------



## fatboy (Jan 13, 2015)

M- primary use, sales. "sales rooms"

Assumption that there are sales going on, if only showing, then A-3.......


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2015)

A-3.......other assembly uses not classified elsewhere in Group A including, but not limited to:

But that is a bit of a cop out....They are usually held in "A" buildings, if they want to do all of the change of use upgrades required by accessibility and IECC I would entertain M, depending on all of the other info...


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2015)

They are a temporary "M" use happening within an A-3 Occupancy classification building.

Most vendor shows, craft shows, gun shows,outdoor equipment shows happen in exhibit halls or large assembly designed occupancies. Don't get hung up on the fact it is a "gun show" or a change of use and try to regulate a 3 day event as an "M" use.

You can regulate the room layout through the fire code for proper exiting and distance between display tables. You can even regulate the amount of primers that would be allowed in the building at any given time. In other word you would not treat it any different then a quilt show for code compliance.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2015)

IFC

[A] 105.6.13 Exhibits and trade shows.

An operational permit is required to operate exhibits and trade shows.

5601.1 Scope.

The provisions of this chapter shall govern the possession, manufacture, storage, handling, sale and use of explosives, explosive materials, fireworks and small arms ammunition.

Exceptions:

1.	The Armed Forces of the United States, Coast Guard or National Guard.

2.	Explosives in forms prescribed by the official United States Pharmacopoeia.

3.	The possession, storage and use of small arms ammunition when packaged in accordance with DOTn packaging requirements.

4.	The possession, storage and use of not more than 1 pound (0.454 kg) of commercially manufactured sporting black powder, 20 pounds (9 kg) of smokeless powder and 10,000 small arms primers for hand loading of small arms ammunition for personal consumption.

Keep the contents within the building below the numbers above and it will be fine

5606.5 Display and storage in Group M occupancies.

The display and storage of small arms ammunition components in Group M occupancies shall comply with Sections 5606.5.1 through 5606.5.2.3.

5606.5.1 Display.

Display of small arms ammunition components in Group M occupancies shall comply with Sections 5606.5.1.1 through 5606.5.1.3.

5606.5.1.1 Smokeless propellant.

Not more than 20 pounds (9 kg) of smokeless propellants, in containers of 1 pound (0.454 kg) or less capacity each, shall be displayed in Group M occupancies.

5606.5.1.2 Black powder.

No more than 1 pound (0.454 kg) of black powder shall be displayed in Group M occupancies.

5606.5.1.3 Small arms primers.

No more than 10,000 small arms primers shall be displayed in Group M occupancies.


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2015)

A-3.....

Normally in a place of assembly

303.1 Assembly Group A.

Assembly Group A occupancy includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for the gathering of persons for purposes such as civic,social or religious functions; recreation, food or drink consumption or awaiting transportation.

Art galleries


----------



## steveray (Jan 13, 2015)

MT got that pretty good....If those values are exceeded, does it make it an A or H?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 13, 2015)

steveray said:
			
		

> MT got that pretty good....If those values are exceeded, does it make it an A or H?


Doesn't change the occupancy classification. It just requires additional storage requirements for containing the explosive products in specific cabinet requirements.


----------



## JBI (Jan 13, 2015)

It'll be a few months yet before we upgrade to the 2015 and Chapter 56, and NYS always rewrites Chapter 1 completely due to our legislative requirements, but there's some good stuff there guys (as always).Also nice to see that we're not the only ones with a difference of opinions on the subject.

Personally I was leaning A-3, but was finding the M arguments reasonable. The H hadn't really come up, but an interesting twist. MAQs and control areas... Hmmmm...


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> It'll be a few months yet before we upgrade to the 2015 and Chapter 56, and NYS always rewrites Chapter 1 completely due to our legislative requirements, but there's some good stuff there guys (as always).Also nice to see that we're not the only ones with a difference of opinions on the subject. Personally I was leaning A-3, but was finding the M arguments reasonable. The H hadn't really come up, but an interesting twist. MAQs and control areas... Hmmmm...


So why the question??

Are they coming to town??

If so where do they want to do the show??


----------



## JBI (Jan 13, 2015)

We were reviewing a draft of a new course and there was a picture of a gun show in a section about operating permits. Senior staff member asked why that picture was used. Discussion ensued about Occupancy classification so I thought I'd get a broader range of opinions.


----------



## cda (Jan 13, 2015)

Ok two different issues

Well after hearing from the walnut gallery could go either way M leaning but A also

Most of the gun shows I have been to are located already in Assembly occupancy

So I don't think you would change it from a A to a M for a one or two day event.


----------

